# Larry Vickers Pistol Class....



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

http://hkpro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43654

We need 5 more people to make this happen. If your not a member over there, let me know and I will get you any contact information.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a plug for the course, even though I can't attend. Larry Vickers has a formidable reputation. If you're anywhere near this area, don't buy that third USP you don't really need. Use the money to take this course, instead.

You'll thank me later.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Only have until this weekend to sign up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Free bumpo for ya!


----------

